# Teaching in Japan: Master's?



## sc1988

Hi there again guys. In my previous post I asked about non-teaching jobs and said that teaching isn't for me. That being said, I know that something like English teaching would enable me to at least get a footing in Japan and have the opportunity to find something else and network on the ground.

The thing is, I don't want to teach young learners again. I would prefer to work with adults or at a university but I imagine this will require more experience than I currently have.

I was just curious as to whether a master's degree will give me an upper hand looking for that kind of job. My MA will be in International Relations and is in some respect, unrelated. My BA however is in English literature. I have a TEFL certificate but that is only 50 hours and I have taught for about 10 months in total (only kindergarten level). 

- If I were to find what I am looking for, would I need to be in the country first rather than job searching from my home country?

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Glenski

That sort of MA is almost useless here for university jobs. You need something closer to a major in linguistics, plus you would also need several peer-reviewed publications.

Be prepared for only entry level work teaching in Japan: ALT (dispatch agency or JET programme), or eikaiwa. Competition is fierce now, so you really won't have much choice in selecting jobs with / without kiddies.

Not sure of your age, but you might be eligible for a working holiday visa (good for 12 months), which means you could take on PT work, not just FT work, and you wouldn't need a visa sponsor.

Timing is also important. Job hunting right now is bleak until about February. WHV might give you an edge over that, though. Be prepared to support yourself for 2-4 months before landing a FT job without it. Very few employers seek outside Japan for teaching candidates, and those who do are to be trusted most of the time, but you have to play their game with recruiting time and locations.


----------

